# Easy to use Pigeon Genetic Calculators



## thepigeonkey

I'm sure someone has posted these calculators before and here they are again.
Please note, toy stencil doesn't work as easily as these calculators make out. 

http://www.national-federation.co.uk/Pigeon_Calculator_Advanced.htm

http://kippenjungle.nl/kruisingDuifSpecial.html


----------



## Ikon

i prefer this one:

http://kippenjungle.nl/kruisingDuif...beard-;bib-;bibbeard-;,C;RP1;solid;-;pattern;


----------



## thepigeonkey

That is better, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Henk69

Use this one: http://kippenjungle.nl/pigeoncalculatorspecial.html
This link will Always be the latest version


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Henk69 said:


> Use this one: http://kippenjungle.nl/pigeoncalculatorspecial.html
> This link will Always be the latest version


Does the link automatically direct you to the latest version, That's cool if it does.


----------



## ntama

The Ash red Spread look like a non Spread.Or i do not known genetic at all?


----------



## thepigeonkey

ntama said:


> The Ash red Spread look like a non Spread.Or i do not known genetic at all?


Agreed, though ash red spread varies a lot. The ash red spread on these calculators look like non-spread ash red velvet t-cheques. I still like the idea of a calculator though, very handy.


----------



## Henk69

Yes, ash red spread is a pain...


----------



## thepigeonkey

Henk couldn't you make it more grey/ash in colour. It should be the colour of an ash red tail bar. If not it doesn't matter what the picture looks like, I use the calculator to give me a good estimate of an outcome when combining many genes at once.


----------



## ntama

Henk69 said:


> Yes, ash red spread is a pain...


You made this calculator Henk?Good job!


----------



## Henk69

thepigeonkey said:


> Henk couldn't you make it more grey/ash in colour. It should be the colour of an ash red tail bar. If not it doesn't matter what the picture looks like, I use the calculator to give me a good estimate of an outcome when combining many genes at once.


Only a small percentage look like that. 
OK, I chose the other extreme. 
In my defence, pigeons that carry spread often have other darkening genes and check/dark check/T-check wing pattern.
I have ash reds and spreads mixed and they don't go silver/lavender on me.

I could make a footnote...


----------



## NZ Pigeon

I disagree Henk, Ash red spread is more commonly silver or washed out red than it is a solid red colour. I have seen these birds but the known colour for ash red spread is lavender, OR grey all over, I too think you should change the picture to be more relevant to the colour and save more confusion surrounding the existing mix up with rec red and ash red spread being the same thing


----------



## Henk69

Not convinced yet. I would like to see some black spread * ash red crosslings... 

I translated an article by Hein de Grouw where he states that ash read spread is very variable. A small percentage become lavender, ditto the so called Mahogany, and most become strawberry. http://www.aviculture-europe.nl/nummers/10E04A06.pdf
page 13

The tailbar of the wild pigeon Always has its pigment spread, not clumped, hence it is black instead of blue. Same for the bars.


----------



## Henk69

OK, I adjusted the calculator (text only). Also added Faded.
The picture in the old version I could change to depict the whole range.
Who wants to donate some ash red spread pics? Post here.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

I will get some today when the sun comes up, I have a beautiful lavender racer out there. Henk, I agree not all ash red spreads are lavender and I also agree it is incredibly variable but the ash red birds who remain almost completely unaffected by the spread gene are very rare from what I have seen. I guess that depends as well on what modifiers you start with, I have poor blacks so they are lacking bronze and dirty, maybe this is the reason I have been getting the more traditional ash red spread look.


----------



## Henk69

This one (on the right) is het spread and het ash red. The left one could be lavender.


----------



## dublin boy

Apologies evan , I didn't realise you had offered pics , sorry .


----------

